
Phpfmt for sublime text 3 just changed business model and nuked the Git repo - nanch
I just wanted to let sublime text users that depend on the phpfmt plugin that the author changed business model and deleted the git repository about 30 minutes ago.<p>The repo WAS available at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ccirello&#x2F;sublime-phpfmt and was forked to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nanch&#x2F;sublime-phpfmt&#x2F; just before the author ccirello nuked his repository to prevent people from reverting to an older version of the plugin.<p>Directions on how to revert to an older version of the plugin are at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nanch&#x2F;sublime-phpfmt
======
nanch
I left this message as an issue:

\---

I may be mistaken, but it seems like you switched this from a "free" business
to a "paid" business without letting people know what's going on.

I understand that you want to get paid and I'd be happy to purchase a license
from you for fmt.phar, but you don't have any public pricing available and
you've surprised me with this "upgrade".

Could you let us know what you're planning, why you're planning it, and
provide some insight into what your thinking is?

As of now I'm forking and reverting to a previous version. I hope you can
provide some guidance because I'd like to support you and I enjoy using
phpfmt.

Thank you.

\---

He responded:

> Be sure to buy a license when you do it.

and locked and closed the issue.

reference: [http://imgur.com/wpZ5Apv](http://imgur.com/wpZ5Apv)

~~~
ramtatatam
What was the original license? I'm guessing if the license was permissive then
whatever was available under such license can be forked and made available to
the community at no further cost?

P.s. I do understand the author spent time developing this but if thing was
made available under permissive license and community grown around it then it
is extremely not professional and not fair to change terms in such way.

~~~
nanch
From php.phar:

# Copyright (c) 2015, phpfmt and its authors

# All rights reserved.

# Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are met:

# 1. Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice,
this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.

# 2. Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice,
this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the documentation
and/or other materials provided with the distribution.

# 3. Neither the name of the copyright holder nor the names of its
contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived from this
software without specific prior written permission.

~~~
onli
That looks like a BSD 3-clause licence to me,
[https://opensource.org/licenses/BSD-3-Clause](https://opensource.org/licenses/BSD-3-Clause).
The talk of DMCA takedowns is concerning and could mean that the original
author is not aware that he can't revert the licence. I hope he just talks
about accidental copies of a newer version. But even then…

------
nanch
For anybody that's looking for more discussion on this topic:

This is a reddit post with more information:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/4nxlwi/where_did_phpfm...](https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/4nxlwi/where_did_phpfmt_go/)

and this is the pull request to update the packagecontrol.io reference to the
new sublime phpfmt plugin:

[https://github.com/wbond/package_control_channel/pull/5593](https://github.com/wbond/package_control_channel/pull/5593)

------
nanch
Carlos got back to me via email and transferred ownership to me. I guess he
didn't want to work on it anymore.

"I, hereby, transfer to you the copyright of the sublime-phpfmt and its
derivatives.

Therefore, sublime-phpfmt and its derivatives copyright are yours, Nanch."

I'll see what needs to happen to be sure the sublime text plugin stays in
working order so that people can continue using it.

What a strange day.

~~~
soroso
You misquoted what I wrote, Nanch.

I mentioned the engine also. fmt.phar is not part of this transfer. So you
still have problems, only not with me.

~~~
soroso
I wrote:

\---- Hey Nanch,

The engine itself is no longer my copyright.

The plugin though is mine. I, hereby, transfer to you the copyright of the
sublime-phpfmt and its derivatives.

Therefore, sublime-phpfmt and its derivatives copyright are yours, David
Nanch.

Regards, Carlos

------
akalongman
In my package CodeFormatter I've use php fmt. What I must to do now? I can
left fmt.phar as is in my package? Without violation any licenses?

~~~
nanch
Hey Avtandil, I'm updating the sublime-phpfmt repository on packagecontrol.io
so that users have a migration path.

The license for the fmt.phar has been referenced in the comments. My
understanding is that the 3-clause BSD license referenced is permissible and
non-revocable. You may want to freeze any updates to any phpfmt code you
package/push.

I'm not sure how CodeFormatter delivers the phpfmt package so I can't provide
additional guidance.

~~~
akalongman
CodeFormatter delivers fmt as phar file.

~~~
nanch
Hey Avtandi, the most recent version of sublime-phpfmt before all of the
business model changes and stuff happened is available at:
[https://github.com/nanch/phpfmt_stable/tree/v803.10.2](https://github.com/nanch/phpfmt_stable/tree/v803.10.2)
If you're packaging this for inclusion with codeformatter, it's what I would
suggest.

------
sander3
Hi, I want to use the latest version of phpfmt on Linux and only need PHP 7.0
support. Which commit should I use?

~~~
nanch
From what I can tell, commit 6125cf9 is the best version for you.

[https://github.com/nanch/sublime-
phpfmt/tree/6125cf9058c0666...](https://github.com/nanch/sublime-
phpfmt/tree/6125cf9058c0666f06ed758f0f5451996f7c7211)

